# Mtn Bike Shorts Question-What Type?



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry, but I did not search this topic. Took the easy way out here:

I'm looking for shorts that have ample pockets, not overly baggy cause those hang up on the seat, with or without integrated padding, that can replace the comfort of road bike shorts.

I'm just back into MTB after many years away on a road bike.

Also, I see guys wearing longer socks. This makes sense in the southeast to avoid the dreaded poison ivy syndrome.

You guys know more that me, so please share thoughts regarding brands, sources prices, etc etc


----------



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

22 views and no opinions? Come on guys..., lol


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have several pairs of Zoic Antidotes and have been very pleased with their durability, pockets, and overall performance. Zippered vent panels, waist adjustment, etc. The liners haven't held up quite as well, but I'm still pleased and they're cheaper to replace. They have many miles on them. I will replace these with more Zoics.


----------



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks C2L, they will be on my list...


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I like my bibs with Club Ride Days short on top. The Days short is thin and light and doesn't get in the way at all. I forget I'm wearing them. The only negative is price at $90.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Also in the market for shorts... not sure if these Royal Racing Matrix Shorts would meet your criteria but they are at the top of my list:

Matrix Short | Royal 2014

Look well designed, durable and they don't have any lightning bolts or flashy looks.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

I have Canari in foam and gel. The gel is awesome. I wear them under various shorts including workout and cargo shorts. $20-40 each. I also have padded underwear from Amazon that works well and they were $8-10.


----------



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

thx dirt


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Just bought a pair of the new 2014 Zoic Ether quattro shorts...awesome...lightweight and great liner.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Zioc Ether are great. Even the liner (it's removable). The plaid ones are next on my list.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Mtb shorts are ridiculously priced. Go to TJ Max or Ross and shop for shorts. I found a nice pair of lightweight polyester/cotton blend shorts for $20.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the looks of these:
Endura - Products

I have no MTB specific shorts yet $$ is tuff to spend on shorts so I just were what I have...


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

Dickies, cutoffs, check out goodwill as well. Function over form. My favorite shorts I ride in are a pair of jorts I found at goodwill for $3.50.


----------



## antisocial83 (Sep 4, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> I like the looks of these:
> Endura - Products
> 
> I have no MTB specific shorts yet $$ is tuff to spend on shorts so I just were what I have...


I see no purpose in MTB specific shorts. I think its pretty silly. Shorts are shorts. If your ass hurts, keep riding till it toughens up.
I started throwing some road in the mix,they are the worst. I love being the only non spandex guy blowing past everyone.
If you are putting down alot of miles then maybe a cheap pair of compression shorts for underwear.(as in $10 at walmart)


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

antisocial83 said:


> I see no purpose in MTB specific shorts. I think its pretty silly. Shorts are shorts. )


Some shorts have a baggie crotch. Most mountain bike specific shorts do not.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> Some shorts have a baggie crotch. Most mountain bike specific shorts do not.


My only MTB-specific shorts, Endura Humvee, are simply too baggy. Waist size is fine, so WTF.

I'll take some board shorts or other generic baggies with a liner or bike shorts underneath. My venerable Quiksilver board shorts fit better than anything I've tried and are indestructible. Turned off big time on MTB specific shorts. Agree that they are overpriced.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Dirt n Dust said:


> I have Canari in foam and gel. The gel is awesome. I wear them under various shorts including workout and cargo shorts.


And me I can't stand my Canari gel shorts. Just goes to show that everything is so subjective.

Personally I like the REI house brand Novura, I think it is, for the combination liner and shorts. Other then that I like the Pearl Isumi chamois and plain old Wrangler Cargo shorts during the summer. Lots of pockets. You can shop through REI outlet cheap and try the ones that they carry. They carry a bunch of different brands then their own.

I do like to wear mine loose so I have some undershirt suspenders to keep them in place. Nice and soft. Amazon carries them.

Have fun and find what you like. Slim


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

She&I said:


> My only MTB-specific shorts, Endura Humvee, are simply too baggy. Waist size is fine, so WTF.
> 
> I'll take some board shorts or other generic baggies with a liner or bike shorts underneath. My venerable Quiksilver board shorts fit better than anything I've tried and are indestructible. Turned off big time on MTB specific shorts. Agree that they are overpriced.


In addition to my zoic shorts I also wear several pairs of $20 Quiksilver or O'Neill boardshorts I got from Costco. I like them just fine but they are not nearly as durable. I have ripped the crotch out of one pair just sitting on some granite rocks. But still I like them. They are lightweight and cheap.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Zoic


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I suppose I am even cheaper than some of the other replies. You already have "road bike shorts" so you should just wear them. They'll be just as comfortable as they are on your road bike and won't get hung up on the seat. I think you will find them to be cooler too.

I find the best solution for poison oak (out west but the same problem) is to stay out of it. This can make for some fun acrobatics on tight trails in the spring. Long socks may help, but you'll still get the oil on them and then onto everything else.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

The royal matrix shorts have been my go to for the past 9 months. Unfortunatly the elastic on the waistband stretched & they no longer hold tight. (Never had this happen on a pair of bike shorts espicially that quick.

If you like longer I have been using Norrona shorts lately. Backcountry.com is US retailer. So far very impressed. Lots of pockets, expandable vents, seem well made this far. They are expensive but you can find coupons at backcountry. You can get a little cheaper direct from Norrona but that means shipping & possible return from Norway if they don't fit.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Shorts are a personal fit - Go try on a bunch of different brands and see what fits your body best. Buy them end of year and on closeouts. I like shorts with a separate liner, it makes changing into jeans or clean shorts easier. I tend to carry everything in my pack - I've fallen on a multitool in a pocket one too many times...


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I wear compression shorts (undies) under board shorts. I got 4-5 pairs of Hawk (as in Tony) board shorts from Kohls for $20 a pop... Less with a coupon. They kick ass. Comfortable and not too loose/baggy. Only thing I hate is that the compression shorts ride up my legs. 
Anyway, I like that I can have 5 pairs of riding shorts/bathing suits for around the same price as 1 pair of mountain bike shorts.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like Fox Ranger or Attack shorts. But they are a little pricy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

I go the expandex way, it is confortable, clean and fresh. I don't care that much about the looks, much more of a practical person since I got to the 40s


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Last year I tried a variety of shorts including board shorts , basketball shorts, running shorts etc. Yes in comparison they are much cheaper and you can get by with them. 

However MTB specific shorts (good ones anyway) are really a separate category of usefulness and comfort. First they are cut properly , many offer different forms of ventilation , padded liners , most come with fantastic pocket placements , well placed stretch panels , and biggest of all thought out waist cinching. 
I cant say whether or not its worth it since durability is a huge concern and you never know. But if they all lasted without degradation Id much rather have one pair of MTB shorts than 3-4 shorts of other purposes.
Its honestly like comparing walmart sneakers to a pair of high end Nikes. The price difference is ludicrous and unnecessary, but there's no comparison in terms of comfort.

One combo I didnt try but would probably work is "roadie" shorts with some basketball or running shorts over them.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I love my My Endura Humvee shorts. Very durable, a zillion pockets of all sizes, vents, and come with a padded lycra short that clips in place.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 ZOIC do some searches you can find them on sale...I like Ethers best


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Zoic


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I love my Endura Humvees as well, but on hotter days and when I don't feel like wearing 3/4 shorts, I just throw on the Endura liner under a pair of everyday khaki shorts.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Shakester said:


> I love my Endura Humvees as well, but on hotter days and when I don't feel like wearing 3/4 shorts, I just throw on the Endura liner under a pair of everyday khaki shorts.


I have the 3/4 and would like a pair of the shorts,as well.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive got a pair of Sugoi Evo-X that I scored on a chainlove deal and they are awesome. Really like the 4 way stretch fabric because it doesnt really get caught on my saddle.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a couple pair of Zoic short and they're great. I like them much better than the Pearls I had before.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got back to view replies to my original post.
All very good and inspire thoughts!
No one wrong and No one right.
Thanks!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Endura Humvee.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 10, 2012)

Another vote here for the 2014 Royal Matrix shorts. I'm 175cms tall and about 71kgs... got these in M size and they fit me just as you described you'd like, not too baggy, but still spacious.

Good price (on CRC) and so far after nearly a year of ownership they look and perform like they did when I first got them


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Endura Singletrack (no liner) and Endura Humvee are both bomber shorts. You've been a roadie so you'll have some old road shorts. Use them as liners as they are far superior to anything sold as a liner.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is everyone wearing shorts over other shorts? Show off your package in lycra you sissy prudes. Chicks dig it thats all I know.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

Another vote here for Zoic shorts. I've only tried the Ether line. If you sign up through their site you can get 20% off your first purchase. Also you can buy them without the liners for cheaper. I had two pairs with liners I bought from the store but then bought 2 pairs without the liners for about $20 less and just rotate the two liners. I can't wear more than one pair at a time.  Also, if you have a Performance Bike store anywhere near you then you can get 10% back in credit to use in the future.

My only regret was not buying the bright blue ones before it was too late.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

I randomly picked up a pair of Sugoi RPM shorts on fire sale a few weeks and they fit me great - nice and snug around the crotch and zero issues hooking on the seat. Comfortable liner and good length that doesn't catch on my knee pads either. I've never heard of Sugoi before but these shorts are solid.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Of all the baggies I have tried, the Sugoi Gustov is my favorite. Not cheap (I think mine were around $90-$100) but so freaking worth it on longer rides. So many baggies treat the chamois like an afterthought. These have a road-worthy chamois (as all bike shorts should, IMO).

That said, when it come s to shear practical performance on long rides of any sort, baggies will always come in behind regular "road" shorts, IMO. I still like to wear my Gustovs, but I am not kidding anyone that it is about anything other than looks. My favorite short for long ass rides is the Sugoi RS shorts. 

I have tried loads of highly recommended baggies under $50, and some just ended up at goodwill, others are now back-up shorts.

I rode seriously for two years before getting by first pair of real bike shorts. Could have kicked myself in the ass for not doing it the day I started riding. It was another 3 years before I bought my first really good pair. Again, if I knew what I was missing, I would have done it front he beginning. The price $70 price difference between a bargain pair and high quality pair is so negligible when you consider how important a piece of gear it is.

I think there is something to be said for the regular (board?) shorts worn over road shorts. I sometimes do this on road rides when I get to some Deliverance-ish areas of WV. I don't want to attract any extra attention. My problem with that on the MTB is that they slide around to much. The baggies I like have the chamois liner attached to the outer shell just at two points, one on each side. This allows the inner and outer to move separately when needed, but keep the shell from sliding too far.

Anyway, that is my highly opinionated opinion.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I also got endura humvee, super durable, confortable. A bit hot on super hot days but as soon as you ride you forget it.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Got bullied into thinking baggies were the way to go. After hanging up the crotch on every pair I own, I think I'm going back to straight lycra. mtcw


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Could just be me, but my shorts are nice and snug around the crotch and thighs, and don't catch on the seat.

Having said that, by definition they'll never be as skin-tight as lycra.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I've bought four pairs of mtb shorts over the last 6 months (mostly on sale). I think there's a big difference with mtb specific shorts and average polyester shorts, and no way in hell I'm going the lycra route.

Endura Humvee - Really high quality. They run small, so try them on. They have a ton of features, but are relatively heavy. If you don't ride with a backpack and want the pockets, these would be my recommendation.

Royal Hexlite - Thin and comfortable. The liner in mine was crap, tossed it after two rides because it already had holes in it. I continue to use the shorts with a Pearl Izumi liner.

Fox Ranger 12in - Cool and comfortable, probably more durable, but not as cool, as the Royal Hexlite. Good liner. These are my fav so far.

Zoic Ether - Similar to the Fox, but run small like Endura. Really nice shorts.

I'd buy any of these except the Royals again if I saw them on sale. Unfortunately, this is probably not the time to find good sales on mtb gear.


----------

